# favourite North Norfolk wild camping spot gone to the sea



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Our favourite wild camping spot at Salthouse in North Norfolk is now under 5 feet of pebbles.

The National Trust carpark right on the beach (not the visitor centre carpark where you can also stop overnight) is now under 5 feet of pebbles and sand. 

See the photos.

It amazing that the pebble bank was just driven inland like a lava flow.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Good grief!

Flooding here in South Devon this morning with the high tide.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Our favourite spot on the Northumberland Coast has also been washed away. It was fairly well known and I suspect a stream of motorhomers will turn up and be disappointed. :?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> Our favourite spot on the Northumberland Coast has also been washed away. It was fairly well known and I suspect a stream of motorhomers will turn up and be disappointed. :?


Come on 747 - don't be shy (as if ever), which spot was it? No point in keeping it a secret if it has been washed away :lol: :lol:

Maybe it was the refuge in the middle of the Holy Is. causeway :roll: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Our Geoff is in playful mood today! :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It is not the one where you stayed last year Geoff. It is the one at the North end of Druridge Bay, just below High Hauxley.

Sorry to hear about your problems in Devon Tuggles. We have gotten off lightly up here apart from coastal erosion down the East Coast.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: favourite North Norfolk wild camping spot gone to the se*



stevegos said:


> Our favourite wild camping spot at Salthouse in North Norfolk is now under 5 feet of pebbles.


Stone Me!

unbelievable !


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

*Re: favourite North Norfolk wild camping spot gone to the se*



stevegos said:


> Our favourite wild camping spot at Salthouse in North Norfolk is now under 5 feet of pebbles.
> 
> The National Trust carpark right on the beach (not the visitor centre carpark where you can also stop overnight) is now under 5 feet of pebbles and sand.
> 
> ...


Steve

Negotiate a contract for removal, hire JCB and a couple if ballast lorries, sell it off as hardcore. Job done 

You have your wilcamping spot back 

Geoff


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Oh no!!! My absolute favourite spot to spend the day! I usually use a campsite or cl over there, but park up at Salthouse for the day. I hope they restore it somehow...  
Jacsprat


----------

